# Some miscellaneous heat press questions... my first experience hasn't been great : (



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

*EDIT: Anyone who uses a HIX HEAT PRESS & FIRST EDITION as their supplier please PM me!!!*

Well, I attempted to apply some samples yesterday, and the results were disappointing to say the least.

I'm using a HIX 15x15 clamshell, digital timer, First Edition samples, and FOTL 100% cotton shirts (old undershirts at the moment )

I tried both hot split, and double print hot split -- only 1 of the 15 or so even came out somewhat decent. I tried varying my times, pressure, and even heat.

Here's some of my questions:
1. Heat press closed or open?
2. Supposed to “lock” into place? My plate will lock down, but if the pressure is above 7 it's virtually un-openable (at least in a timely fashion).
3. Pre-heat garment how long? I was doing 2 or so seconds medium firmness.
4. Might there be something obvious that I'm doing wrong?

Any help is greatly appreciate. I will update this thread later tonight with pictures to better address these issues. Thanks!

P.S. - Anyone in the St. Paul, MN area that wants to do a hands on teaching lesson? 

P.S.S - If you have a HIX clamshell, please PM me!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't have a heat press but I know you need to pre press those shirt longer. Yo are using your old shirts that have been washed and prpbably have a lot of moisture. i use first edition all the time and never had a problem. My press is not automatic as I have to set pressure (med to heavy, never light) Lou


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Lou,

You have a Mighty Press don't you (YouTube - heat transfer with plastisol transfers Can you do pressure settings with that? I can set my tension from 1 to ~ 12 or so.

Would you preheat for about 10 seconds then? Does your Mighty Press "lockdown"? Meaning it'll lock into place so you don't have to hold it yourself.

Thanks.

P.S. - Thanks for the videos as well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I actually had some trouble with the First Edition transfers as well.

One thing I found in my tests of different plastisol transfer printers was that some transfers are much easier than others for "newbie" heat transfer users like myself. I don't know if you fall under that same category, but I think the transfers from First Edition will get easier to apply for me as I get better at adjusting the heat press settings.

Check out this post to see if it helps you:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I actually had some trouble with the First Edition transfers as well.
> 
> One thing I found in my tests of different plastisol transfer printers was that some transfers are much easier than others for "newbie" heat transfer users like myself. I don't know if you fall under that same category, but I think the transfers from First Edition will get easier to apply for me as I get better at adjusting the heat press settings.
> 
> ...


I definitely found my first experience more difficult than I'd thought it be. I must have tried 15 transfers, none of which came out well (and I'm following directions directly from First Edition).

I'll give it another shot tonight, hopefully it'll go better.

Great article as well Rodney! I've already send off a PM to Nathan at FME. Hopefully he'll get back to me with some samples so I can make a comparison.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I gave it another shot.

Tonight out of the 15 or so attempts 5 of them were pretty decent. But I still can't understand the varience in these First Edition transfers.

Following the standard guidelines (8-10 seconds for a DPHS, or 15 seconds for a HS) definitely doesn't work. I had the "best" results with 12 seconds for a double print hot split, and 22 seconds for a standard hot split.

Then I went ahead a tried a few at this same level (temp, pressue, time settings) -- some would turn out fantastic, others horrible.

I just don't get it.

Has anyone else experienced this? I think I might drop Janet another e-mail asking for more samples, as well as any advice. I like FE, and I like their simple and straight to the point pricing. But geez. At $2.50 a shirt I'll go broke.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> I don't have a heat press


I messed up. I meant to say I don't have your heat press. I have the mighty press. I have a pressure knob and I adjust it with that . There are no reading so it is a guess. I am pretty strong and medium pressure to me may be heavy to some of our young ladies. I think Rodney got it right. it really requires a testing period. You will eventually get it and then you will use that as your guide and not the instructions that come with the transfers.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ahh, I see.

I'm actually giving Janet a call today, she wants to try to diagnose the problem over the phone. Is it possible that I'm not getting enough power?

I'm running it in a utility room, and I notice all of the lights dim when it's in operation. Our house is only 3 years old, and my Father thinks it would trip the circuit breaker if it was drawing too much, but recommended we move it to a different room and give it a shot. Does this sound like a good idea? Its kind of pain, as it's mounted and all strapped in (cable ties, etc.). Has anyone had this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is it possible that I'm not getting enough power?
> 
> I'm running it in a utility room, and I notice all of the lights dim when it's in operation.


Yes, that sounds like what happened to me when I plugged in my heat press and powered it up. First the lights dimmed (not enough power), then after a while, the circuit blew.

See my post here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t11607.html


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I did the dollar bill pressure test -- it turned out fine.

Rodney, I've used my heat press for maybe 1 hour in total with no circuit blowouts. Should I try running an extension cord to it from another circuit? Is there a way to accurately measure the temperature?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

empyre_01d2 said:


> Well I did the dollar bill pressure test -- it turned out fine.
> 
> Rodney, I've used my heat press for maybe 1 hour in total with no circuit blowouts. Should I try running an extension cord to it from another circuit? Is there a way to accurately measure the temperature?
> 
> Thanks!


There's a few tips from more experienced members on things to try in the thread I linked to above.

This thread has some good tips for tools for measuring temperature:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t11147.html


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

empyre_01d2 said:


> Well I did the dollar bill pressure test -- it turned out fine.
> 
> Rodney, I've used my heat press for maybe 1 hour in total with no circuit blowouts. Should I try running an extension cord to it from another circuit? Is there a way to accurately measure the temperature?
> 
> Thanks!


Does your press not have a temp gauge? I have run my 15x15 outdoors on an extension cord off a generator sharing power with a PA system. Certainly not the optimal situation. The press took forever to heat and maintining 400 degrees was rough. Once the press made temp. everything worked as expected but it was a slow process.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Does your press not have a temp gauge? I have run my 15x15 outdoors on an extension cord off a generator sharing power with a PA system. Certainly not the optimal situation. The press took forever to heat and maintining 400 degrees was rough. Once the press made temp. everything worked as expected but it was a slow process.


No. The HIX 400 doesn't have a temp gauge. Only an indicator light.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

empyre_01d2 said:


> No. The HIX 400 doesn't have a temp gauge. Only an indicator light.


My Hix 400D has a digital temperature setting. I'm curious, if your's doesn't have a temperature gauge, how do you set the temp? Is it just ON or OFF?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

empyre_01d2 said:


> No. The HIX 400 doesn't have a temp gauge. Only an indicator light.


Your press doesnt have a temp guage but you should have a dial with the temps on it and an idicator light for when temp is reached.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

empyre_01d2 said:


> I like FE, and I like their simple and straight to the point pricing. But geez. At $2.50 a shirt I'll go broke.


Why not get you some cotton fabric from the fabric store.......by a bolt or a half bolt. Hancock Fabric in TN just had a sale on a ton of their fabric. Cotton was $2.39 a yard plus 40% off. This is the good 6 and 8 oz weight as well. Then you have all the practice material you will ever need. You can then take notes on the the test swatches you make.

You may want to try this route instead of wasting shirts.

This plan saved me a ton of $$ when I started playing with sublimation. 

Jae'


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Your press doesnt have a temp guage but you should have a dial with the temps on it and an idicator light for when temp is reached.


Yup, that's what I have.


----------



## reddaisy (Jul 12, 2006)

JaeAmera said:


> Why not get you some cotton fabric from the fabric store.......by a bolt or a half bolt. Hancock Fabric in TN just had a sale on a ton of their fabric. Cotton was $2.39 a yard plus 40% off. This is the good 6 and 8 oz weight as well. Then you have all the practice material you will ever need. You can then take notes on the the test swatches you make.
> 
> You many want to try this route instead of wasting shirts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great tip! Such a simple idea...why didn't I think of that???


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

I had the same problems when I used First-Edition samples. 90% came out wrong! I had to stop testing cause it's already driving me crazy!

Based on my experience using different plastisol transfers (I use ProWorld), when you test a transfer and it came out wrong the first time, and I know I have all the right settings, try pressing it a little longer, say 2-4 secs.

I have attached some transfers I did last night.

Ice Skull

ProWorld settings:
385 - medium - 9-10 sec ---> image didn't transfer completely

My settings:
385 - heavy - 12 sec ---> beautiful transfer

Don't Be Nosey

ProWorld settings:
385 - medium - 9-10 sec ---> image didn't transfer completely

My settings:
385 - heavy - 12 sec ---> unbelievably beautiful


And I'm also using Swingman. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

azvel said:


> I had the same problems when I used First-Edition samples. 90% came out wrong! I had to stop testing cause it's already driving me crazy!
> 
> Based on my experience using different plastisol transfers (I use ProWorld), when you test a transfer and it came out wrong the first time, and I know I have all the right settings, try pressing it a little longer, say 2-4 secs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those tips and pictures Azvel, that really helps the testing process for transfers. I didn't think of increasing the dwell time, only increasing the pressure or temperature.

I guess you really have to test everything.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Are those really plastisol transfers? They don't look like plastisol.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

rusty said:


> Are those really plastisol transfers? They don't look like plastisol.


Yes they are. They aren't spot colors though (flat colored). They're process colors (full colored).


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

JaeAmera said:


> Why not get you some cotton fabric from the fabric store.......by a bolt or a half bolt. Hancock Fabric in TN just had a sale on a ton of their fabric. Cotton was $2.39 a yard plus 40% off. This is the good 6 and 8 oz weight as well. Then you have all the practice material you will ever need. You can then take notes on the the test swatches you make.
> 
> You may want to try this route instead of wasting shirts.
> 
> ...


Great idea!


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Are you successful pressing your own printed transfer?




empyre_01d2 said:


> Ahh, I see.
> 
> I'm actually giving Janet a call today, she wants to try to diagnose the problem over the phone. Is it possible that I'm not getting enough power?
> 
> ...


----------

